# Tom Petty in critical condition...........



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

On life support after suffering heart attack.

Praying for you Tom.

Just heard he passed away 

Thanks for all the music Tom :angel: :tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Sad news, not many wilburys left


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

I rolled on as the sky grew dark
I put the pedal down to make some time
There's something good waitin' down this road
I'm pickin' up whatever's mine

Yeah runnin' down a dream
That never would come to me
Workin' on a mystery, goin' wherever it leads
Runnin' down a dream


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bummer, and I was just turned on to the two Mudcrutch albums by a friend last week. Always liked Tom Petty's music.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Tom Petty, the rocker best known as the frontman of Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers, is clinging to life in a Los Angeles hospital, according to TMZ. An earlier report which confirmed the singer's death, and which CBS reported, has since been clarified. CBS News reported information obtained officially from the LAPD about Tom Petty. The LAPD later said it was not in a position to confirm information about the singer and that "initial information was inadvertently provided to some media sources." In that statement, the LAPD also apologized for "any inconvenience in this reporting."

via twitter


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

cool video about Tom Petty:


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

ldiat said:


> Tom Petty, the rocker best known as the frontman of Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers, is clinging to life in a Los Angeles hospital, according to TMZ. An earlier report which confirmed the singer's death, and which CBS reported, has since been clarified. CBS News reported information obtained officially from the LAPD about Tom Petty. The LAPD later said it was not in a position to confirm information about the singer and that "initial information was inadvertently provided to some media sources." In that statement, the LAPD also apologized for "any inconvenience in this reporting."


There was some initial confusion and a premature report of Petty's death. But only premature: "Petty's publicist confirmed late Monday that the rocker died at 8:40 p.m. after having suffered cardiac arrest." Rest in peace, Tom.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Another devastating loss to music. Very sad to hear of this.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Not sure exactly why, but I really feel badly about this.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Perhaps this may help explain why people care(d) about Tom Petty.


----------

